# Spill those stories...



## BK_ (May 19, 2013)

Just like the previous thread over at LET, spill the "best of's" you've had over the years from your career in the industry


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Some person opens ticket - "Hello, do you speak chinese".

US - "Unfortunately we don't, however we can use google translation service to do our best".

Reply - "Hello, this is chinese police and we are investigating a crime, I want you to give us all the login information for users with this this and that email".

<Facepalm>


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 19, 2013)

Dude.....

10:23 AM - Order Placed

10:24 AM - Payment Recieved

10:25 AM - New Ticket **

10:25 AM - Welcome Email Sent to Customer.

10:26 AM - Cancelation Request.

** Ticket Content.

Your service sucks, you said instant setup, I still don't have my login credentials.  Cancle my account.

10:27 AM - Ummmm  :blink:

Man I could post/write books..


----------



## BK_ (May 19, 2013)

*@SeriesN*, *@SilverKnightTech*  Some people, eh?

Although not funny, I can't count the amount of times I've gotten:

*Them:* "Hi! I just ordered and I'm trying to visit my site so I can add stuff but when I go to <mydomain> it doesn't load!"

*Me:* "Have you changed your DNS settings to the ones listed in the welcome email with your credentials?"

I'll try dig up some funny tickets from the past 

If I wasn't such a stickler for quality customer service, at least 80% of my ticket replies would contain LMGTFY links.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

*@SilverKnightTech --- *Some people get instant buyer's remorse when they realize they are out of funds for Mountain Dew and more crack.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

ClientsFromHell and /r/talesfromtechsupport keeps me happy at my day job


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Some person opens ticket - "Hello, do you speak chinese".
> 
> 
> US - "Unfortunately we don't, however we can use google translation service to do our best".
> ...


Lol you should responded with the information of the Chinese Governments address and phone.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 19, 2013)

@buffalooed  Yeah crack.  Dang sometimes I do wonder.

@BK_ yeap, same as the ones I get, "You didn't transfer my site. "  Um, well did you ask us to, or give us your credentials from your other host??

Sadly I stil think the best/worst are the guys that question speeds. 

I can't make this up, have a customer that lives on an island 8000 miles away from us.  Yes 8000 miles, Yes island.  He constantly complains that pings are high, and he can't get 1000Mbps to his house.  :blink:

Use your minds to fill in the rest of that ticket.


----------

